# Lalita from the mean streets of LA.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

A couple called Edie last night about this dog - no one could tell the sex - found in Silverlake near Griffith Park. Must have been a backyard dog because coyotes are all over the place in that area. The awesome couple took her to our vet in Hollywood and I checked her out after getting the news at a cocktail party (I do get out sometimes!) Got her to the groomer this morning and then back to the vet. Not since Fluffy have we seen a worse case of matting and Lalita is only a pup. 

Lalita is Hindu for beautiful lady.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - unbelievable matting. :w00t: It came off like a suit of armor So sad. But her teeth look really good. Any idea how old she is? What a beauty. I think she'll find a home really fast. Thank you, Bron, Edie, that couple who found her, the vet, groomer and most of all AMA Rescue!!! Miracle workers. :wub::wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing this sweet baby!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Once, again ... thank you, Earth Angel Bronwyne.

I was thinking maybe the awesome couple who brought her to the vet might end up adopting Lalita. Wouldn't that be wonderful? Bless them for helping save Lalita.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwww she's gorgeous... I bet the mats were half her body weight!
Thankfully they found her before coyotes did!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Once, again ... thank you, Earth Angel Bronwyne.
> 
> I was thinking maybe the awesome couple who brought her to the vet might end up adopting Lalita. Wouldn't that be wonderful? Bless them for helping save Lalita.


Edie took the reins last night on this one - I was out drinking cocktails in Marina del Rey at the time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl...her name fits...she is a beautiful lady. Thank you again Bron and those that do rescue...you truly Earth Angels.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How wonderful she was rescued! So beautiful now! :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The matting is so awful!! That poor sweet baby!! I just will never understand how and why people neglect their pets. She sure is gorgeous! So glad that the couple found her and turned her over to the AMAR. Lalita will now have a wonderful life and I'm sure she will find her forever home soon. Thank you Bron, the AMAR, and everyone else involved in this precious girl’s rescue.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here I am crying again. She was sooooooooooo ggooooooooood while she was being shaved. What a sweet little soul. She must have been in pain for so long. Thank you rescue angels.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just want to let you all know that the couple that picked her up off the street, are wonderful. They called their vet (who happens to be our vet in that area) and they asked them to call me. I called the vet and asked if they could take her in for AMAR and they agreed. This very nice couple called me back and said they would be happy to foster this darling girl, since she was so very sweet and just wanting love. They loved her mats and all but didnt know where to begin to get her clean. They are thrilled to see her pictures of the beauty she is and will care for her and help us find her a great home. Wonderful how people do step up and help these sweet dogs. 
I cant think about the people that did this to her, but will think about the couple that saved her and cared for her and found help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Edie that is wonderful!! It is so refreshing to see and hear about good people. Lalita will be in great hands and I bet she really liked them since they saved her. Thank you so much for sharing that information with us!! Another one saved and on the way to a better life!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I will never understand how people can do this to their pets but I am so thankful for all those who give so much to rescue these poor babies...thank you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I cannot believe that a dog in that condition was so calm and sweet. Poor little baby, seeing the mats just made me sick. I understand dogs aren't for everyone, but if you aren't going to take care of it, why do you get it??? Dumbfounded.

Thank you for all that you do Bron, Edie and AMAR.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank Goodness that couple found her!! What a sweet baby. And so calm during that ordeal! I'm sure she'll have a forever home in no time!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I cannot believe that a dog in that condition was so calm and sweet. Poor little baby, seeing the mats just made me sick. I understand dogs aren't for everyone, but if you aren't going to take care of it, why do you get it??? Dumbfounded.
> 
> Thank you for all that you do Bron, Edie and AMAR.


Ditto! That's what gets me - someone paid money for this girl, and then to just neglect her like that? I don't get it. Too many idiots in this world. I'm going to go snuggle with Steve now and remind him how he hit the jackpot - big time. Bron and Edie - you are my heroes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just don't know how they could watch those matts form over months and months and not even try to cut them out.. Even a bad hack job would have given her some relief from them.
I bet she stood so still for this clip down because I bet she noticed right away how good it felt to finally be free of that burden....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> Edie took the reins last night on this one - I was out drinking cocktails in Marina del Rey at the time.


I am so used to seeing your videos, Bron ... that I missed reading further I guess. 

With that ... thank you, Earth Angel Edie. You know how much I admire you, as I do Bronwyne ... for all you do to help so many, many rescues. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ladies! My little tripawd from the "mean streets of Milwaukee" would like to swap stories with Lalita!

Rescue dogs rock!:rockon: :chili:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

All I can say is THANK YOU for all you do, you truly are angels on earth!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor little angel....so happy that she was found in time. Thanks to everyone involved in her rescue. :ThankYou:


----------

